# Pictures of my new Betta



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your help.. meet Jack! Isnt he beautiful?  











It's kinda hard to see his face because its dark.









Here he is kinda 'flared' out .. you can sorta see his face.




















My cats are extremely interested :lol:


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Great shots!
He looks gorgeous.
My cats are scared of my tanks most of the time because they make noise


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

He looks great!!!


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Very pretty!


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

wow, he's gorgous! i think i needa emmigrate cos we dont get such pretty betta's here in south africa


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

Aww  What about purchasing them online?


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i thought about it, but its a pretty long journey for the fish. i hav thought about it tho. also, iv just set up my new tank and im thinking of adding dwarf gourami's which apparently aren't compatible with betta's


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

What kind of fish can you put with a betta?


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

In that tiny Bettahex, nothing.


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

I know... I was asking hypothetically.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I've always kept them by themselves. But if you have a big enough tank (ie. 10 gallons) then any peaceful non-nippy fish without flowing fins should be okay, such as harlequin rasboras, white cloud minnows etc. Problem with a large tank is the power filter you usually have will create far too much current for a betta to be comfortable. I never tried it because mine got sick and died but I was going to move my ricefish (medakas) in with the betta, since they both originate in similar places (ie. rice paddies) and they are the most peaceful fish I've ever had.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Very Very Very Very Very Very Very Cute Betta


----------

